# Autosport Show 2009



## renault racer (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get cheap tickets / codes for the Auotsport show in Jan 2009, as it very expensive!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

how much are they?


----------



## renault racer (Oct 14, 2008)

£28 for adult & £19 for children! there are 3 of us thinking of going


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Its a big show, and is usually a good one too, worth the cost IMO. Putting on such an event costs an awful lot of money, If you don't want to pay the price, then don't go.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

well worth the £28. been to every one and one of only a couple the misses actually nags to go to!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

thats not a bad price at all plus it gets you in to the Piston heads show


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

renault racer said:


> Does anyone know how to get cheap tickets / codes for the Auotsport show in Jan 2009, as it very expensive!!


Find someone that has a competition licence, IIRC you get discount and entry on the thursday when its quieter.

John


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

it's a brilliant show, worth the money without question, especially with the collaboration with PH. i went this year and should be going to this one too.


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

i intend to go as i keep missing them.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I Went last year and it was excellent


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i also went last year, on the friday though. it was awesome. the live show was great too!


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

that reminds me to take some ear plugs...man they sounds good but that noise is so loud, it damages your ears.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Its a big show, and is usually a good one too, worth the cost IMO. Putting on such an event costs an awful lot of money, If you don't want to pay the price, then don't go.


A lot of people want to pay the price but can't especially in the current climate. It's a bit rich saying if "If you don't want to pay the price, then don't go" when you still live with mummy. It's a different story when you're forking out for two adults and two kids plus travel and meals.

Imho some of these events including other sporting events like football take the **** when it comes to ticket pricing.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here you all go

http://app.adestra.com/accounts/amf...ect_69/trade/ASI_Trade_newsletter_issue_3.pdf

Trade only news letter


----------



## RJH (Nov 16, 2007)

I think it's good but over priced. I picked up a BOGOF offer from money saving expert last year but haven't seen anything for this year yet

Richard


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Mattieuk said:


> A lot of people want to pay the price but can't especially in the current climate. It's a bit rich saying if "If you don't want to pay the price, then don't go" when you still live with mummy. It's a different story when you're forking out for two adults and two kids plus travel and meals.
> 
> Imho some of these events including other sporting events like football take the **** when it comes to ticket pricing.


With respect, Gaz W will be paying for his own ticket !!! so lets not go down the " lives with mummy " route


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

MARKETMAN said:


> With respect, Gaz W will be paying for his own ticket !!! so lets not go down the " lives with mummy " route


Yeah but is he also paying the mortgage, bill's, etc.... Hmmmm didn't think so When he is I'm sure he would think again before posting such a comment and realise that alot of people would love to go to a event like Autosport but due to ticket prices are priced out.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I wont be going thats for sure, 07 was ok, but 08's was jsut pants IMO, massivley over priced & nothing that was super special going on.

Same with Goodwood TBH, been for the last 5yrs & its just the same old same old every year.....


I'm BOARD with it all at the moment, even detailing is just boring me....


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

I am showing my car @ the Pistonheads show and believe i get free entry for the 3 days.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Mattieuk said:


> alot of people would love to go to a event like Autosport but due to ticket prices are priced out.


Would love to go to the Autosport show, its not the ticket prices that are putting me off, just the ££££'s it'll cost me getting there and back etc etc as usual everythings based around the SE corner of the country :wall:

John


----------



## ladarally (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Everybody,
I write from Hungary, I want to ask, can I buy tickets for the Autosport Show 2009 in the field too, or I have to book the tickets on the internet? Thank you for your answer...


----------



## ladarally (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Everybody,
I want to ask, can I buy tickets for the show in the field too, or I have to book tickets on the internet?
Please let me know A.S.A.P
Thanks,


----------

